# Interview this Monday!



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

As the title says, I have to be in Winnipeg this Monday the 21st. At 0745 I have to be at the CFRC to do my Interview, Physical test, Medical examination, and CFAT. While the information on the site has been invaluable in what to expect, I was just wondering if anyone had any pointers for the interview. I've never actually been to a job interview and was just curious if anyone had any useful information I may use.


----------



## LordOsborne (19 Mar 2005)

are you going for an officer interview or an NCM interview?


----------



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

Yeah guess I forgot to add that ..... I would like Infantry and Ncm


----------



## invno1 (19 Mar 2005)

- Dress your best (regardless of what other people may say, have a shirt and tie at bear minimum), so if you have a suit, wear it. You're trying to show them at your best. I've talked to several HR people that say in the work place they're very casual, but the job interview is still a formal setting.
- Be honest. It will show.
- Relax. Use humour, it can help both of you, but be diligent in the humour you use.
- Attitude is everything, like my boss told me, "You can teach someone the job, but you can't teach personality."

almost forgot, when you show up, be early but not too early, 15 min early max.


----------



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

I don't own a tie, I was planning on a dressy sweater and pants.... Hope that' ll do


----------



## invno1 (19 Mar 2005)

ties are cheap man, hell even if you go to the Bay or something you can buy a dress shirt and tie for under $50.  Believe me, it will make a difference. The more effort you put into this will project a greater image to them of how badly you want this.


----------



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

Yes true, but the problem is that there is no where I can buy one where I am. I literally am in the middle of nowhere. The trip to Winnipeg were I to drive would be around 13-14hrs... longer on the bus. Luckily I get to fly  ;D 

I leave on the late flight (around 7 I think) on Sunday, and get into the peg around 9. So I won't have time to pick one up while in the city.


----------



## invno1 (19 Mar 2005)

Do you have any friends you could borrow one from?


----------



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

I don't believe so ... I' ll have to see if I can dig one up tomorrow.


----------



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

You don't think a nice sweater would do?


----------



## Byerly (19 Mar 2005)

I just had an interview this week with the RCMP.  Do a search for the RCMP RMSIG, many of the pointers for that will apply to the forces interview.  The best advice I can give you is be honest.  

Stu


----------



## spenco (19 Mar 2005)

> You don't think a nice sweater would do?



It might, just look your best, clip your fingernails, shave and all that stuff before you show up.   It isn't a fashion show, but you should still look good.


----------



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

Thanks guys for the tips,


Another question. Presuming everything goes well, how long afterwards do I have to wait to know I have a job?


----------



## spenco (19 Mar 2005)

After your interview is when the waiting officially begins.  It could be two weeks it could be two months or more, it depends on how well you score in your interview and how long till the selection boards.


----------



## NiTz (19 Mar 2005)

I don't know if this might help, but i'll post it anyways : I did my interview on feb. 4th, waited 29 days for my med.file to come back approved from Borden, then i've been put on the merit list on march 9th, and i'm still waiting for an offer (yes, I know, I didn't wait so long) 

For the interview, I think that all that had to be said has been said, then just go ahead and show SELF CONFIDENCE! Like, YOU know you can do the job well and that you are a good employee, and you want to demonstrate this to the interviewer. It's like selling yourself, in a certain way.  Remember, you never have 2 chances of making a good first impression!

Cheers!


----------



## infamous_p (19 Mar 2005)

just be yourself..


----------



## civvy3840 (19 Mar 2005)

This might help http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26208.0.html

Good luck!


----------



## patrick666 (19 Mar 2005)

Don't slouch and maintain good posture.

When I did my interview a few years ago, it was right after my PT test and I was still in PT clothing and glossy with sweat. 

All in all, good luck and as stated before, go in their with some confidence. 

Cheers


----------



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

Thanks guys! I' ll make you proud     ....   ;D

Thanks for the link civvy3840, after reading it, I have another question.



> So I have to put down the length and location of both SQ and BMQ? Or just leave it the way I have it?





> I"d go into as much detail as possible. Know how long BMQ, SQ and BIQ (assuming your going infantry) is. That way no matter which way he/she words the questions you'll be prepared.



So do I need to know how long BMQ, SQ, and BIQ are and what they consist of? If so, where can I get that information? And what else must I know before going on the interview?


----------



## atticus (19 Mar 2005)

Zensunni said:
			
		

> So do I need to know how long BMQ, SQ, and BIQ are and what they consist of? If so, where can I get that information? And what else must I know before going on the interview?



Know everything you can about your chosen occupation. Ie: the infantry close with and destroy the enemy. You can probably get all the information you need off of this site and the Canadian Forces recruiting site. Know the roles of the CF, (like protecting Canada, providing disaster relief, peacekeeping etc.) and the organisations that the CF belongs to (NATO, NORAD, UN etc.) 

Check this site:
http://recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/interview_e.aspx


----------



## Buzz (19 Mar 2005)

When I had my interview, to tell you the truth, I really didn't know much other than what units there are for the MOC I'm going into and where they are based out of.  A little regimental history and maybe some technical knowledge.  It does help to know what your going into and why you chose this trade over other trades and why this was your first choise.  Why did this trade have the glitter and gold? 
What I did know though was, what other skills outside of the army knowledge can I bring to them and why they should concider me for the job? A bit of humor and common sense, aswell.  Having the look of being dressed to kill, no pun intended (but first impressions are lasting ones), also showing how much you want to serve your country and be apart of something that has so much honor.   

I had the attitude that this was the most wanted thing I've ever wanted bar none, and that I would beat out the competition to get on the merit list to get that.  Kick ass on the PT, Kick ass on the CFAT and kick ass in the interview.  

Take a look around the interviewer's office before it begins to get a feel for where he may have come from in the Army, Navy, or CAF.  It helps  Especailly if he/she served on the unit you want to serve with aswell.  During the whole interview they are looking for details of irregularities and basically doing a phycological test on you aswell.  Just be yourself, be honest, and don't guess at things, know.  I said "I don't know" a couple times and wasn't afraid to state what I did know. Just make sure one doesn't out weigh the other. 

I applied at the end of November and am on my way to BMQ for April.  Confidence, Drive and Determination. Now the focus of Perseverance.   They may say if you don't hear anything by a certain time period to give them a call.  Keep you options open. Keep your first choise the same...and work with the recruiting centre to find out what your best options would be concidering what you have to offer. Outside of first choise, it'll show how much you want your first choice by reconcidering your second and third options because that's why they are second and third, right?  

These are just somethings I observed during the recruiting process.  Winnipeg was excellent and really helpful!  

I found that there are 2 kinds of interviews
1) Interviews for jobs and,
2) Interviews for "THEE" job.   

Treat this one as the latter.

Kincanucks, would this be on par?

Cheers!!
-Buzz


----------



## kincanucks (19 Mar 2005)

Buzz said:
			
		

> When I had my interview, to tell you the truth, I really didn't know much other than what units there are for the MOC I'm going into and where they are based out of.   A little regimental history and maybe some technical knowledge.   It does help to know what your going into and why you chose this trade over other trades and why this was your first choise.   Why did this trade have the glitter and gold?
> What I did know though was, what other skills outside of the army knowledge can I bring to them and why they should concider me for the job? A bit of humor and common sense, aswell.   Having the look of being dressed to kill, no pun intended (but first impressions are lasting ones), also showing how much you want to serve your country and be apart of something that has so much honor.
> 
> I had the attitude that this was the most wanted thing I've ever wanted bar none, and that I would beat out the competition to get on the merit list to get that.   Kick *** on the PT, Kick *** on the CFAT and kick *** in the interview.
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Buzz (19 Mar 2005)

​


----------



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

Wow ... thats excellant... thank you very much!


----------



## Zensunni (19 Mar 2005)

I know there are countless posts about the CFAT, but I just want to clarify a few things.
1) How is the test layed out? (different sections?)
2) Is there a time limit? 
3) How many questions?


----------



## spenco (19 Mar 2005)

Look here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html


----------



## kincanucks (19 Mar 2005)

Zensunni said:
			
		

> I know there are countless posts about the CFAT, but I just want to clarify a few things.
> 1) How is the test layed out? (different sections?)
> 2) Is there a time limit?
> 3) How many questions?


Did you not get an application package?  If you did try going through it.


----------



## Zensunni (20 Mar 2005)

Yeah I have one, It's just I've heard several different things about it and like I said, I just wanted to clear it up.


----------



## Zensunni (20 Mar 2005)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/3ppcli/

I was looking on this site and under Infantry Units, it has the Canadian Scottish Reg, Calgary Highlanders, Royal Winnipeg Rifles, etc etc etc. If for example, I were to become part of 3PPCLI, would I be under one of those units? Or are those for Reserves?


----------



## atticus (20 Mar 2005)

Zensunni said:
			
		

> I was looking on this site and under Infantry Units, it has the Canadian Scottish Reg, Calgary Highlanders, Royal Winnipeg Rifles, etc etc etc. If for example, I were to become part of 3PPCLI, would I be under one of those units? Or are those for Reserves?



The Calgary Highlanders, Royal Winnipeg Rifles etc are all reserve units. If you were to become part of 3PPCLI you'd be part of 3PPCLI not Calgary Highlanders, for example. I was asked what the three regular infantry regiments in Canada were during my interview so if your planning to go inf you should look that up.


----------



## civvy3840 (20 Mar 2005)

The 3 regular force infantry regiments are PPCLI, RCR, R22e. In each regiment there are 3 battalion's.


----------



## civvy3840 (20 Mar 2005)

edit: R22er


----------



## Zensunni (20 Mar 2005)

Thanks, thats what I was thinking. Was just trying to get some background on each regiment and seen the inf. units.

I fly down to the peg tonight and do everything tomorrow. Wish me luck ;D

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Zensunni (20 Mar 2005)

Alright, *last* question ....i hope.

Ok, R22e, All of the websites that I can find for it are in French, I was wondering if anyone had any sites in English, and what does R22e stand for?

Thanks again,


----------



## kincanucks (20 Mar 2005)

Zensunni said:
			
		

> Yeah I have one, It's just I've heard several different things about it and like I said, I just wanted to clear it up.



Well despite what you heard and who you heard it from we don't give out recruiting application packages that contain wrong information.


----------



## badpup (20 Mar 2005)

In English R22e is the Royal 22nd Regiment, also known as the Vandoos It is a Quebec based Bilingual Regiment, with many battle honours.
If you are not fluent in French, then this is not the place for you.


----------



## Zensunni (20 Mar 2005)

Thanks guys, 

Kincanucks, at one time was the test different than it is now? The guy I was talking was probably full of ****.....


----------



## patrick666 (20 Mar 2005)

Vandoos is also slang for "vingt-deux" , if you want extra information.  

Cheers


----------



## kincanucks (20 Mar 2005)

Zensunni said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> 
> Kincanucks, at one time was the test different than it is now? The guy I was talking was probably full of ****.....



The test is the same as it has been since 1997 except it is done on computer.


----------



## Zensunni (22 Mar 2005)

Well I did everything I had to do yesterday morning. When I got there, I was early so I had to wait 10 minutes to get in. In the meantime 2 others showed up for an interview/testing as well. When we were let in we first did the CFAT. Test took maybe an hour and after a little wait we were all informed we had passed. This was what I was the most worried about, but thankfully I passed   . Next I had a medical examination. After going through everything and learning Ãƒ?'m a "healthy young chap", I passed that and went on to the Interview. This also took maybe an hour, and I think it went very well. Everyone I met there was great, they somehow made you feel very comfortable and it took all the nervous feelings I had right out of me. After the Interview was finished I had my Physical test, which I also passed with no problems. 

After all this was finished, I was told that since I passed everything, the waiting game begins. He said that persuming everything goes well, I should be merit listed for the middle of June (would be earlier, but I have to graduate from high school first) and said that I would most likey be informed of a job within a month of that time, give or take a couple weeks. 

So all in all, everything went very well, and I am now a happy young man.


----------



## infamous_p (22 Mar 2005)

congratulations!! 

all the best to you


----------



## Air Force Tech (22 Mar 2005)

Congrats and have fun!  

"The guy I was talking was probably full of ****....."

Regarding the above quote.  Guys like that are precisely why the recruiting centre should be your primary source of information.  Yes, even before ARMY.ca.


----------



## badpup (22 Mar 2005)

Yes congrats on your passing the first phase, now it is best to start preparing for the day the call comes. work out, and get even fitter you healthy young lad (coming from a slightly messed up old fart )


----------



## Zensunni (22 Mar 2005)

Thanks everyone

And badpup, no worries there, thats the plan


----------



## badpup (22 Mar 2005)

rereading the previous posts in this thread, I also came up with this suggestion for you too Zensunni, regardless of which trade or unit you are accepted for/posted to it would be a good idea to increase your abilities in French. One thing I have learned is that over time without use, French becomes more difficult to comprehend (spoken). Having a good grounding in French will increase your mobility, and enhance your career opportunities.


----------



## Zensunni (22 Mar 2005)

Are you taught any when in the CF? Are there any courses availible after training?


----------



## atticus (22 Mar 2005)

There is a course I've heard of in the CF for french but that was for officers. As for NCM's I haven't heard of any.


----------

